# North Dakota Pushers



## mwadeson (Nov 29, 2010)

I am just wondering if there is any other pushers from north dakota on here


Thanks

mwadeson

Just remember if you don't like the weather in ND it will get worse


----------



## thephoenix (Feb 15, 2011)

Just found the forum. I plow down in Ellendale. Good to see another North Dakotan.


----------



## my69coronetrt (Dec 27, 2011)

dead thread but will reply anyway from hatton, nd


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Theres a few of us on here from Fargo.


----------

